

Parallel Worlds exist and will soon be testable, expert says - kamilszybalski
http://ieet.org/index.php/IEET/more/pelletier20131227

======
droithomme
This is a poor, and fairly useless article. The source it links to is better
though.

Summary. Brian Greene is a respected and credible theoretical physicist who
teaches at Columbia and has written several books.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brian_Greene](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brian_Greene)

Greene wrote a book published in 2011 about multiple universes called "The
Hidden Reality: Parallel Universes and the Deep Laws of the Cosmos".

[http://www.amazon.com/The-Hidden-Reality-Parallel-
Universes/...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Hidden-Reality-Parallel-
Universes/dp/0307278123)

When he was doing his book tour for that one, the 9News article was written
and features an excerpt from the first chapter of the book.

[http://www.9news.com/news/article/182664/509/Is-there-
anothe...](http://www.9news.com/news/article/182664/509/Is-there-another-you-
reading-this-in-a-parallel-universe)

Somebody at this IEET site, whatever it is, found the 2 year old article and
today published a poor summary of it filled with mumbo jumbo and hand waving.
That is what is linked to by OP.

To find more information about how the multiverse theory is testable,
presumably the details are in his book, which has fairly good reviews on
amazon and is the #4 best seller in the category of Quantum Physics.

A summary of the book's content is present on a wikipedia page dedicated to
it.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hidden_Reality:_Parallel_Un...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hidden_Reality:_Parallel_Universes_and_the_Deep_Laws_of_the_Cosmos)

------
abainbridge
This is a terrible article. It contains no information about how what is going
to be testable. It also contains sentences that make no sense, eg,
"Researchers at the WMAP space telescope recently discovered a force 10,000
times larger than the Milky Way". The Milky Way is not a force.

~~~
dcre
It also uses "begs the question" to mean "suggests the following question" \--
though, sadly, that's not unusual at all.

------
julianpye
Please note that IEET has nothing to do with IEEE or similar institutions who
will only publish peer reviewed material. This article sounds like it takes
parts from proper science and others from Quantum Mysticiscm
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_mysticism](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_mysticism)

------
asdfologist
What in the world is this pseudoscience garbage doing on HN?

------
platz
How will we test for these worlds? Per the article, let's talk about
psychology and sociology instead

------
wissler
Some "science" is just warmed over religion.

~~~
naturalethic
The method is useful. Any establishment derived from a discovery is a
religion. Observations of the past can never offer certainty over the future.
Nothing can. Life is a gamble.

